
Gimme Shelter – The Cost of Living in the Bay Area - rmason
https://harpers.org/archive/2019/12/gimme-shelter-ghost-ship-fire-san-francisco/
======
smallgovt
I'm tired of people complaining without offering solutions. I almost got
through a third of this article before I realized that the author was going to
spend the entire article throwing a pity parade without discussing any
solutions.

We already realize housing prices are sky high and many people are suffering.

